# Hello!



## PScott (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I've registered to this forum because I'm starting a new business and I'm looking where to get a coffee machine and coffee supply.

Thank you!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PScott said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I've registered to this forum because I'm starting a new business and I'm looking where to get a coffee machine and coffee supply.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi and welcome , where are you based and what kind of drinks and volume of people are you needing to serve?


----------



## PScott (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the welcome. I'm based in Glasgow and will sell usual cafe drinks, espresso, cappuccino, tea, etc

It's in the city centre so might get quite a big volume of people, not sure though not having opened yet

Thanks


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

In the station? Did I meet one of your team at Thomsons?


----------



## lacremeanglaise (Oct 29, 2013)

welcome - good luck in your search!


----------



## PScott (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks lacremeanglaise, so many options!

Michael - no it's not in the station, it's not me


----------

